# For Those That Need A Little Ground Clearance



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Now that's a rig!! Love it although it would be a bit difficult getting in and out..







That is a real man's rig!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder if JT's makes a set of stabilizers for that baby?

Imagine how long the landing gear must be... WOW


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

For that one, you need to check the camp site height as well as length before reserving.

To quote Shrek: "Do you think he's maybe compensating for something?"


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

That would be interesting at the dump station!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

At least you wouldn't need to crawl underneath it.....the low point drains would be 2 feet over your head!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez! And I thought our Outback shimmied at night whenever somebody rolled over in bed.
Honey... Where's the Dramamine!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Would he even be able to fit under most overpasses?


----------

